# Wohnungssuchende



## ITA

Was ist   wohnungssuchenden?
Bitte,ich brauche das wort in spanish  .Danke


----------



## alc112

que te parece
Habitación - búsqueda - final
O
Buscar una habitación?

en relaidad, no tenog idea, solamente sugiero


----------



## ITA

alc112 said:
			
		

> que te parece
> Habitación - búsqueda - final
> O
> Buscar una habitación?
> 
> en relaidad, no tenog idea, solamente sugiero



Si posiblemente que  sea búsqueda de vivienda ya que el principio de la palabra es :wohnun. buena tu pista gracias


----------



## Josette

Hola ITA,

 'Wohnungssuchende' = 'personas que buscan un piso/departamento'

Saludos,

Josette


----------



## ITA

Josette said:
			
		

> Hola ITA,
> 
> 'Wohnungssuchende' = 'personas que buscan un piso/departamento'
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Josette


gracias,Josecito


----------



## alc112

Mi profesora me dijo que son los anuncios que salen en los diarios pidiendo por viviendas o sea "se busca vivienda"


----------



## ITA

alc112 said:
			
		

> Mi profesora me dijo que son los anuncios que salen en los diarios pidiendo por viviendas o sea "se busca vivienda"


exacto de eso se trata el texto,


----------



## alc112

Estas usando el libro de Grund Stuffe o algo así?


----------



## ITA

alc112 said:
			
		

> Estas usando el libro de Grund Stuffe o algo así?


estamos usando TANGRAM 2 .


----------



## Whodunit

ITA said:
			
		

> Was ist   wohnungssuchenden?
> Bitte,ich brauche das wort in spanish  .Danke



Danos más contexto, por favor.


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> Danos más contexto, por favor.


 
Hi Who!!!
She told us that the second post i did about the meaning was what dhe wanted.
She saw that word in her german book. May it wss about the newspaper and she sawis in the section you sell, buy or offer something. In spanish is called "clasificados".
the meaning of Whonungsuchenenden is "se busca vivienda"


----------

